# How many days after surge for blast transfer?



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

When I had my day 11 scan the other day my cons said that as I have a 5 day blast frostie, et will be 6 days after LH surge. Is this usual? I have read it can be 7-8 days after. It would not be the first time my cons has got something wrong and then the embryologist has said something different! I really want to know as they don't do transfers on Sundays and it would be good to know before Monday whether the cycle can go ahead (I am still waiting for surge - it is later than usual) Also, do they defrost the blast the day of transfer or day before? Thanks x


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

Well I phoned embryologist today and she said et would be 6 days after surge, as cons said. Sod's law that my surge is late this month - if it doesn't happen tomorrow the cycle will be abandoned as no transfers on Sundays


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

Lol Angela   ! My embie is a day 5 blast so there isn't much room for  change. THankfully I surged today (well on Clearblue I did - I had some First Response given to me by a friend and on that I hadn't   ) They say to use Clearblue so I'm going with that! So next Saturday will be the day   Hope you get your BFP soon xx


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi Rachel,

I had a blast frosty and I surged on the Sunday and had it transferred the following Saturday. so you should be fine hunny. 

I have high nk cells and will be on 20mg of prednisolene steroid this tx hopefully ec will be on 7th Sept we will be trying for blasts.  

This will be my 5th 2ww so praying this one will work!  Good luck hunny xxx 

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

Thanks Spinny! I have just been found to have high uNKcells too and this cycle is my first on steroids. I have just taken my first dose actually. Let's hope they make the difference for both of us    xx


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi Rachel 

Yes lets hope so.  I don't take steroid until day of ET, what clinc are you with I am with the LWH? are you on 20mg a day ?

Good luck hunny xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Having day 5 blastocyst transferred 6 days after the surge sounds about right.  You would usually ovulate around 36hrs following the LH surge (but can be anywhere between 12-48hrs later)...so your blasto would be put back in womb at just about the right time ie just about the time, if you were ttc naturally, that egg would be fertilised, travelled down tube and entered womb.

I've had 2 previous natural FETs but that was with day 2 embies...first one I had transfer 2 days following ovulation but then with the 2nd FET, for some reason my womb lining decided to not play ball and was a little thin so I was prescribed climaval (spelling) oestrogen tabs to thicken it up so although I ovulated on cd14 (get strong ovulation pains and symptoms and a scan that day showed I'd just ovulated), I didn't have the ET until cd18....so 4 days after ovulation, even though the embies were 2 day old.  I think there is slightly more leeway purely because it's based on natural cycle and ovulation....your clinic sound like their trying to time it just right.

Whilst not completely successful, both FETs resulted in chemical pregnancies  (1st had 2 embies transferred, 2nd FET only 1 of the 2 remaining survived so was single embie transfer).  I was also on meds for immune (raised NKCs) and blood clotting problems so had prednisolone, aspirin & clexane....plus some progesterone support during 2ww and then 2nd FET I also had 2 shots of HCG as additional support during 2ww....so despite being "natural" FETs I still managed to have plenty of meds !!

Good luck 
Natasha


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

Hi Natasha - yes I've read before that you have been more successful with fet's than fresh cycles. I really hope you get a very sticky bfp this year xx

Spinny - I am with Chester and LWH (transport ivf where dh had to deliver eggs and sperm to LWH!) I have been told to take aspirin and steroids from day after surge - so basically from ovulation. Dr Quenby had said to do it from et - but Mr H the cons at Chester said to do it from ovulation so that it has built up in system and started doing it's job. So I am confused - but taking them from today anyway. I'm taking Progesterone bullets from tomorrow. Were you told why not to take steroids until et even with a 5 day blast? I hope my cons hasn't given me incorrect info   x


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

Oh - and yes I'm on 20mg per day x


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Rachel Dr Quenby put in her letter take it from day of ET so I will check tomorrow if it means same for Blasts as well.

How much Aspirin do you take a day?

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

I'm taking one low dose aspirin a day. Dr Quenby said she preferred no aspirin - but Mr H said this was to make the result clear (ie - was it the steroids that helped?) Mr H said we're not interested in the research now - we just want a result. I think Dr Quenby did say take steroid from et whatever your embie - but Mr H at Chester did assure me starting early wouldn't harm anything. I don't know whether I've already said this but my et is on Saturday!!! Started bullets today too - don't mind them really as they stave off my pmt! x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Rachel2 said:


> Hi Natasha - yes I've read before that you have been more successful with fet's than fresh cycles. I really hope you get a very sticky bfp this year xx


Thank you  Starting another fresh cycle in October so fingers crossed 

Previously I've started 20mg Prednisolone, 40mg Clexane and 75mg Aspirin from EC onwards. This time I'll be starting the Prednisolone from start of stimms and I'm also have Intralipids so hoping this will all do the trick.

Lots of luck to you both  
Natasha


----------

